
Taking Kindle To The Pool - markbao
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92079896
======
anewaccountname
This article is essentially contentless:

>As for the pool, Pegoraro says that while a few drops won't hurt the device,
you probably won't want to bring Kindle on the raft with you.

>"This is not water resistant, so far as I know. I haven't put it to the test
yet," he says.

~~~
asdflkj
Yeah. NPR? More like PR.

~~~
j2d2
But is PR NPR complete?

